# vietnam themed imperial guard *lots of pics*



## starhawks (Jan 14, 2009)

I've always been interested in the vietnam war, so I figured I would incorporate that into an army, so here it is...and the huey will be a valkyrie, and theres a lot of cool stuff on the inside that you can't see, i took parts from the interior of a rhino and put them in there and added some pretty good looking blood to the floor


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice job. I really like the flesh tones..., especially on your sergeant.


----------



## refractory (Sep 15, 2008)

nice... im doing the same thing right now but with catachans.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i think it looks really good only comment i could make is maybe get some long flat strands of green stuff and wrap it around the knifes on the gun barrels so it looks like they are tied on.. right now they look like they are magically held there.

but otherwise really cool!


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Nicely done man. I have always thought of using a huey in my army. Or a cobra as a Vulture gunship.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice minis mate! Really like the flesh work on the helmet-less one! Well done all around!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate

P.S.-The bayonettes are fitted into a lock that isn't really modelled onto the mini :biggrin:


----------



## col44mag (Mar 30, 2008)

really good bud keep up the good work


----------



## Klausmasterflex (Jun 5, 2009)

cool, but no camo on the guard?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Azwraith said:


> i think it looks really good only comment i could make is maybe get some long flat strands of green stuff and wrap it around the knifes on the gun barrels so it looks like they are tied on.. right now they look like they are magically held there.
> 
> but otherwise really cool!


I wouldn't really call Bayonet lugs magical

nice scheme, reminds me of the bloke who had his army in WD once, the name escapes me right now though


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I never thought about using a helicopter for my army... it makes sense...


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice work mate did you get inspiration for the colour scheme from Owen Rees's Imperial Guard ? its exactly the same as his  loving the heli aswell mate good job. JD


----------



## starhawks (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks for all the comments...actually the scheme was just made from colors that i had lying around to be honest, but to be completely honest my inspiration came from the movie tropic thunder, it is my all time favorite movie...and i did try to do some camo on them, but i didn't for two reasons: first, the soldiers in vietnam didn't really have camo except on the helmets, and second it was too time consuming


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

My only sugestion is do it with catachans, but if cadians are what you have go for it. Catachans are kindof made to be the vietnam reps for 40K (marbo=rambo).

I like them though, they look more profecional than catachans do, the color scheem is quite good (and another reminder of my crap painting abilities) Rock some flamers for specials and you'll realy be there.

EDIT: I almost forgot! The chopper is awsome.


----------

